# LR/Mogrify plugin.  Alamy users rejoice!



## Tim Armes (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi,

Frustrated by Alamy's 48Mb image size requirement, and the fact that Lightroom's export feature can't automatically resize images by the minimum amount necessary to guaranty that the requirement is met, I've written a plugin to solve the problem and improve my workflow.

The plugin applies ImageMagick's mogrify command to exported images.  ImageMagick is a set of powerful, freeware command line utilities for Mac or PC.

Although my motivations were very specific, this plugin could be used by anyone who needs to further post process images using mogrify, and I've therefore decided to release it free of charge.  The plugin currently allows the user to resize images using a choice of resizing algorithm and reconvert the resulting image to another format. Users can also enter their own command line parameters to control all the other aspects of mogrify.

I'm willing to improve the plugin to expose other mogrify features via the user interface if enough interest is shown.

It's been tested on Mac. It should work on PC but I can't test it - feedback's appreciated.

You can download it here:  http://www.timothyarmes.com/lrmogrify.php

Regards,

Tim


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 19, 2007)

Jao Lagemaat has posted on his Blog some additional info on the use of the Mogrify Plugin, which is now up to 1.4.



Don


----------



## troutmask (Dec 20, 2007)

Tim Armes said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been tested on Mac. It should work on PC but I can't test it - feedback's appreciated.
> 
> ...


Been using it on a PC for the same reason, uploads to Alamy...works really well and so much quicker than using GF in PS. Opening the images to have a look at them and the resized images look just as good as if I had taken them into PS then upsized them with GF. The images were originally RAW files from a Canon 1D mk II. This clever plug in is going to save me ages and has virtually made PS redundant in my work flow! Now if Lightroom could only include selective noise reduction, like noise ninja, I would never need to open PS again....


----------



## mantra (Dec 21, 2007)

Tim Armes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Frustrated by Alamy's 48Mb image size requirement, and the fact that Lightroom's export feature can't automatically resize images by the minimum amount necessary to guaranty that the requirement is met, I've written a plugin to solve the problem and improve my workflow.
> 
> ...



thanks for the news
but which version should i download?
i use xp pro 

ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q16-windows-dll.exe     download download     Win32 dynamic at 16 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q16-windows-static.exe     download download     Win32 static at 16 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q8-windows-dll.exe     download download     Win32 dynamic at 8 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q8-windows-static.exe     download download     Win32 static at 8 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q16-windows-x64-static.exe     download download     x64 static at 16 bits-per-pixel


----------



## Tim Armes (Dec 21, 2007)

mantra;496' said:
			
		

> thanks for the news
> but which version should i download?
> i use xp pro
> 
> ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q16-windows-dll.exe     download download     Win32 dynamic at 16 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q16-windows-static.exe     download download     Win32 static at 16 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q8-windows-dll.exe     download download     Win32 dynamic at 8 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q8-windows-static.exe     download download     Win32 static at 8 bits-per-pixel            ImageMagick-6.3.7-6-Q16-windows-x64-static.exe     download download     x64 static at 16 bits-per-pixel



Their site recommends the first one I think.


----------



## azpix (Aug 30, 2008)

glad i found this thread.

tim, 
i want to make sure i understand this correctly. When i use the mogrify plugin, i just expand the dimmensions to 54'' x 54'', set at jpeg  level 12 and the output from the LR2 export will be a file that meets alamy's requirements?

thanks


----------



## azpix (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone still following this? 

i think i have it installed properly but can't figure out how to run it properly. what exactly should be selected for the re sizer to work?

also, does this require any additional software?


----------



## azpix (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone still following this? 

i think i have it installed properly but can't figure out how to run it properly. what exactly should be selected for the re sizer to work?

also, does this require any additional software?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 13, 2008)

azpix;224'3 said:
			
		

> anyone still following this?
> 
> i think i have it installed properly but can't figure out how to run it properly. what exactly should be selected for the re sizer to work?
> 
> also, does this require any additional software?



Doesn't look like Tim has visited here for a while, suggest you ask the question on his site. There is a link in the first post of this thread.
Let us know the result please..


----------



## azpix (Sep 13, 2008)

i just email him. 
i think i've narrowed it down to needing to install imagemagik on my pc. trying to fumble through that right now.


----------



## jbi (Sep 14, 2008)

azpix said:


> i just email him.
> i think i've narrowed it down to needing to install imagemagik on my pc. trying to fumble through that right now.



There is an FAQ in Tim's site that will answer most of your questions.
You need to install ImageMagick if you have a PC.

For Alamy you can select a file size rather than a pixel count. From the FAQ

Q: *I'm an Alamy user.  How should I configure LR2/Mogrify?*
         A: Resize to a total number of 16.1MPixels using the          LR2/Mogrify resize section. Note that 48Mb = 16MPixels, however Mogrify only allows you to upsize to a _maximum_          number of pixels as opposed to the _minimum_ 16MPixels that are required.  That's why I say 16.1MPixels.

John


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 14, 2008)

azpix. installing image magick, we know how to do, so if you have problems, just ask.

(It's the Alamy thing I don't know anything about)


----------



## azpix (Sep 16, 2008)

ok, have image magik installed on my pc. I see the section of the mogrify that lets me re size for alamy.

the issue now is shown in the picture below. The config section is looking for and mogrify application and I can't locate the file it's looking for. It wont let me export at this point.  anhyone know what to do here?

any help or assistance is appreciated.

THANKS!


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

The mogrify application is located in the the ImageMagick installation, which should be in c:\program files somewhere if you've installed it to the default location.

Tim


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 16, 2008)

I've updated the installation instructions on my site.  Hopefully it's a little clearer now.

Tim


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 16, 2008)

This gets asked a lot; I've still got the screen cap on file:

see below:


----------



## azpix (Sep 20, 2008)

got it working. thanks all and thank tim! 
awesome tool.


----------

